# How to clamp a natural to a vice/table



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

i use this way for a safe working on my naturals. and its nice for use with a clamp right on the workbench if you dont have a vice.





  








P1120233




__
Geko


__
Jun 14, 2013











  








P1120231




__
Geko


__
Jun 14, 2013











  








P1120229




__
Geko


__
Jun 14, 2013


__
1







greetings geko


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

That must have been a huge fork to start with! Good job bro!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's pretty cool. I will have to start cutting my naturals way longer. Thanks, Geko!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm really liking this! 
Good looking out for the rest of us


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I have to use a vice now, my pull saw is ruined. im staying with hacksaw and vice.


----------

